# Entrada auxiliar para Amplificador



## itomasella (Oct 2, 2010)

Buenas. Hace ya bastante construí un amplificador de 25W+25W para el auto, el que a pesar de darme muchos problemas, también me dio mucha satisfacción a la hora de ponerlo a funcionar. 
       Ahora mi problema es la señal de entrada al mismo, para esto quiero utilizar un reproductor de MP3, pero no confió mucho en conectarlo directamente de la salida de auriculares a la entrada del ampli (ya he quemado la salida de un MP3 haciendo esto), por eso quisiera saber si se puede armar un preamplificador para este fin (como el que debe tener una entrada auxiliar de un amplificador comercial), ademas asi aprovechar el máximo volumen del amplificador.
       Adjunto el amplificador que tengo armado. 
       Espero puedan ayudarme.


----------



## Electronec (Oct 2, 2010)

No tienes que tener miedo.
No tiene ninguna lógica, que un MP3 se queme por ser conectado a la entrada de un ampli.
Si esto sucede, el ampli no puede estar funcionado bien.

Para asegurarte y quedarte mas tranquilo, mide la entrada de tu ampli y verifica de que no tienes nada de tensión.

Yo, personalmente no te recomendaria poner ningún previo, ya que la señal de un MP3 es bastante fuerte, solo conseguiras saturar el ampli y complicarte la vida.
Lo sencillo siempre es la mejor opción.

Saludos.


----------



## itomasella (Oct 2, 2010)

Gracias por la respuesta. 
He pensado otra solucion, voy a poner un control de tonos en la entrada del ampli, este me daria una ecualizacion y ademas  una pequeña preamplificacion. Es uno que ya tengo hecho, solo me falta conseguir los potes para el control de altos y bajos, y aqui viene mi duda, ya que en el diagrama no se aclara el valor de los mismos, y no tengo potes viejos como para probar. Adjunto el diagrama del control de tonos, para ver si me pueden imdicar de que valor tendrian que ser estos potes.

Saludos.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Oct 2, 2010)

itomasella dijo:


> Adjunto el diagrama del control de tonos, para ver si me pueden imdicar de que valor tendrian que ser estos potes.



Dados los valores de los capacitores y las resistencias laterales de los potes, es casi seguro que el control de tono te funcione "bien" con potenciómetros lineales de 100K.

*IMPORTANTE:* No he hecho ningún cálculo ni simulación, solo es una comparación rápida con un circuito de control de tono mas general que ya he probado y utilizado, y que tiene casi exactamente los mismos valores de componentes, salvo que en una disposición un poquito diferente.


----------



## itomasella (Oct 2, 2010)

Gracias Ezavalla por la pronta respuesta. Yo tambien esta pensando en un valor de 100K para los potes, pero es bueno tener una segunda opinion. Ya estoy por ir a comprar los potes para poder armar el proyecto. Saludos


----------



## Electronec (Oct 2, 2010)

itomasella dijo:
			
		

> Gracias por la respuesta.
> He pensado otra solucion, voy a poner un control de tonos en la entrada del ampli, este me daria una ecualizacion y ademas una pequeña preamplificacion. Es uno que ya tengo hecho, solo me falta conseguir los potes para el control de altos y bajos, y aqui viene mi duda, ya que en el diagrama no se aclara el valor de los mismos, y no tengo potes viejos como para probar. Adjunto el diagrama del control de tonos, para ver si me pueden imdicar de que valor tendrian que ser estos potes.
> 
> Saludos.		Miniatura de Adjuntos Ver el archivo adjunto 40385



Este esquema me suena.
Es un esquema de CEKIT del cual ya se comentó en el mes de junio, pero todos los comentarios desaparecieron con el autor del Post. Lo busqué, pero nada.


Saludos.


----------



## itomasella (Oct 2, 2010)

Si, es un proyecto de CEKIT.


----------



## itomasella (Oct 2, 2010)

Me tope con otro problema, uno que ya habia tenido pero no lo recordaba (por eso estaba archivado el circuito de control de tonos). El problema es que el circuito de control de tonos requiere tension 12V y -12V, y solo tengo los 12V de la bateria del auto. Hay algun circuito simple que me permita obtener los -12V que necesito para el control de tonos a partir de los 12V de  la bateria.
El amplificador tiene una fuente switching que convierte los 12V en 24V , no se si esto servira de algo ( el diagrama esta al comienzo del post).

Saludos


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Oct 2, 2010)

Esto es lo más simple: http://sound.westhost.com/project95.htm


----------



## Electronec (Oct 3, 2010)

itomasella:
Si necesiatas el diseño del PCB ya que en el manual de CEKIT está muy mal definido y aun no lo has diseñado, dímelo OK, casualmente lo tengo guardado de cuando se habló en el mes de Juinio.

Saludos.


----------



## itomasella (Oct 3, 2010)

Gracias Electronec, pero ya tengo hecho el proyecto, y el PCB no lo hice a partir del que mostraba en Cekit, si no que lo hice con una fibra y mucha paciencia. Me falta probarlo nada mas, cuando tenga la fuente lo hare. 
Saludos


----------



## Electronec (Oct 3, 2010)

De nada. 

Saludos.


----------



## itomasella (Nov 9, 2010)

¿Para este control de tono necesitare una fuente balanceada? Por que la batería del auto entrega +13,7V y el inversor me entrega alrededor de -12V. 

Ver el archivo adjunto 40385


----------



## pipa09 (Nov 9, 2010)

itomasella dijo:


> ¿Para este control de tono necesitare una fuente balanceada? Por que la batería del auto entrega +13,7V y el inversor me entrega alrededor de -12V.


 
Asi es, vas a necesitar una fuente partida, en el esquema figura el pin 8 al +Vcc y el pin 4 al -Vcc

sino pdes usar esto, es casi lo mismo pero con fuente comun!!


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Nov 9, 2010)

Partida: Sí.
Balanceada: No necesariamente.


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Nov 9, 2010)

Justa definición ezavalla. En este tipo de circuitos, si no se llega a la tensión de alimentación sea positiva o negativa a la salida, no es necesario para nada que sea simétrica o balanceada.


----------

